# growing top 44 no good place 2 grow!



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Sep 3, 2007)

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html
> 
> "7. Please try to post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as eight pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them."



im using a box currently i cant get a grow hut cuz my parents visit my apartment every now and then what do u all think i should use? its gonna b hard 2 find something 2 grow flowering plants in that is completely light proof and can be disassembled when rents come thru


----------



## HGB (Sep 3, 2007)

sounds like maybe you shouldn't


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Sep 3, 2007)

its worth getting cought by my parents but not by the law so im def gonna finish this grow


----------



## Hick (Sep 3, 2007)

Wait untill you get your own pad..and put only yourslf at risk.
 If you are caught growing in your parents house, they could lose the home they have worked to put over "your" head. *Wether they knew/condoned it or not*
  Have enough respect to NOT put them in jeopardy...


----------



## HGB (Sep 3, 2007)

what hick said time's 10 

glad you dont live in my house


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 3, 2007)

PuffTheMagicDragon said:
			
		

> im using a box currently i cant get a grow hut cuz my parents visit my apartment every now and then what do u all think i should use? its gonna b hard 2 find something 2 grow flowering plants in that is completely light proof and can be disassembled when rents come thru


 
sounds like he has his own pad, but his parents come by and he's trying to be discreet,no?

i could be wrong, and if i am, then hick is right all the way..but if you just dont want them to know, i suggest a grow tent


----------



## Hick (Sep 3, 2007)

> im using a box currently i cant get a grow hut cuz my parents visit my apartment every now and then what do u all think i should use?


oooooooops..I jumped the gun..."your" appartment?..
Why not a padlocked cabinet or closet?
  I would think if you live on your own, you would expect some privacy. 
  Or search for the bros grunts "Toy box grow" or their "speaker" grow. Might give you some ideas for micro/stealth..


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 3, 2007)

haha i think i have the same kind of parents though..and if thats the case..there is no such thing as privacy when mom comes over


----------



## scoot1073 (Sep 3, 2007)

Lol Ant That The Truth...


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Sep 3, 2007)

Grownincali420 said:
			
		

> haha i think i have the same kind of parents though..and if thats the case..there is no such thing as privacy when mom comes over


yeh i grew at my last apartment with them comming up id have 2 put my 6ft tall plants bhind the fridge but it all worked out im thinking about buying a cabnet to grow in cuz i can hide hte plants and gear in the attic when they come jsut need 2 find a good cabnet looked at wallmart and target they are expensive


----------



## walter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> oooooooops..I jumped the gun..."your" appartment?..
> Why not a padlocked cabinet or closet?
> I would think if you live on your own, you would expect some privacy.
> Or search for the bros grunts "Toy box grow" or their "speaker" grow. Might give you some ideas for micro/stealth..


speeking of jumping the gun and mentioning cabinets with a padlock,, get a gun cabinet with a padlock,, and say you have guns and that your getting into hunting ,, if your not already,, speeking of hunting the great goose hunt opens here tomorrow,,, JACKPOT...


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Sep 4, 2007)

id have 2 have co2 hooked up 2 it i dont know how i would with a safe


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 4, 2007)

i would make a tent with pvc pipe and tarp. they sell adhesive zippers so you could open the tarp. thats what im planning. about 10 pieces of 10' pvc pipe, some fittings, and maybe 4 2x4's and frame a support for your light. or you could do a rubbermade tote setup..not many plats but VERY discreet and efficient


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Sep 4, 2007)

Grownincali420 said:
			
		

> i would make a tent with pvc pipe and tarp. they sell adhesive zippers so you could open the tarp. thats what im planning. about 10 pieces of 10' pvc pipe, some fittings, and maybe 4 2x4's and frame a support for your light. or you could do a rubbermade tote setup..not many plats but VERY discreet and efficient


nice thx for the idea you will def have 2 post some pics when your finished


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 4, 2007)

how about a fridge/freezer? cut the seperating shelf out, all holes and wires at the back behind that grid thing. and a lock on both doors. refridgerators have an air/light proof seal, dont they? you can pick 1 up for :hubba:  20 bucks :hubba: at a second hand shop i think.

one mans trash is another mans riches 

peace 85C

how about this? its something im trying to do for myself http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16837


----------

